# Betta hendra: a photo diary



## WestHaven

Beautiful fish!


----------



## NotCousteau

Gorgeous!


----------



## Fishly

Awesome!

Do you mind if I paint him?


----------



## kimchilee

that's a very beautiful wild betta!


----------



## leemacnyc

Gorgeous & a good read too!

thanks


----------



## GMYukonon24s

That's nice


----------



## jimbo662

Where did you find / buy this pair? Amazing!


----------



## sumer

WestHaven said:


> Beautiful fish!





NotCousteau said:


> Gorgeous!





kimchilee said:


> that's a very beautiful wild betta!





leemacnyc said:


> Gorgeous & a good read too!
> 
> thanks





GMYukonon24s said:


> That's nice


Thanks every one 

Bump:


Fishly said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Do you mind if I paint him?


Please go ahead 



jimbo662 said:


> Where did you find / buy this pair? Amazing!


These are F1s that a friend had bred. Their parents were F0 imports.


----------



## mistergreen

Nice. The male and female can be together and not kill each other.


----------



## sumer

mistergreen said:


> Nice. The male and female can be together and not kill each other.


Most of the wild bettas are that way


----------



## mistergreen

sumer said:


> Most of the wild bettas are that way


I had a pair of B. smaragdina that behaved surprisingly just like B. Splendens.'


----------



## sumer

mistergreen said:


> I had a pair of B. smaragdina that behaved surprisingly just like B. Splendens.'


All the species under splendens complex are that way. Smaragdina, splendens, imbellis etc behave just like that.


----------



## evoss87

Simply Stunning!

I would love a pair of these! not a big betta fan but when it comes to the "wild" types they are amazing.


----------



## Niyona

What a stunning fish!


----------



## pandjpudge

Stunning fish and photos as well!


----------

